# Από πού να ξεκινήσω!!



## want_to_learn_more (Dec 11, 2020)

Καλησπέρα σας,

Χαίρομαι πολύ που είμαι νέο μέλος εδώ, στη lexilogia!

Σας ανακάλυψα μετά από αναζήτηση της λέξης pentimento και μου φάνηκαν ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέροντα όλα όσα συζητάτε εδώ! Έχω σπουδάσει οικονομικά και δεν θα έλεγα ότι είμαι άτομο με ..αυτό που συχνά λένε.. γενικές γνώσεις. Έχω διαβάσει βέβαια αρκετά βιβλία, κύριως μυθιστορήματα και βιβλία ψυχολογίας, και ήμουν καλή στην έκθεση..αλλά μέχρι αυτό το σημείο.

Η έλλειψη γενικών γνώσεων δεν με ενοχλούσε έντονα τα προηγούμενα χρόνια (τώρα είμαι 30 ετών) και είχα επίσης στο μυαλό μου την δικαιολογία των σπουδών (άρα έλλειψη χρόνου για έξτρα μελέτη)! Πλέον έχω αποφασίσει ότι θέλω να μιλάω πιο σωστά την ελληνική γλώσσα, να εμπλουτίσω το λεξιλόγιο μου, να μπορώ να συμμετέχω για παράδειγμα σε μια συζήτηση ιστορικών - πολιτικών γεγονότων ή έστω να καταλαβαίνω περισσότερα. Πάντα θαύμαζα στους ανθρώπους τη γνώση και την ευφράδεια λόγου. Βρήκα ευκαιρία στο 1ο lockdown και διάβασα εφημερίδες, ιστορικά γεγονότα στο internet, διαλόγους για επίκαιρα θέματα...Όσο πιο πολύ διαβάζω καταλαβαίνω... ότι δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα!!

Υπάρχει κάτι που θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει να εξελίξω τις γνώσεις μου; Για παράδειγμα, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να εμπλουτίσω το λεξιλόγιό μου; Κάποιο λεξικό, κάποια βιβλία; Ή αυτό θα γίνει με την πάροδο του χρόνου, όσο συνεχίσω να κάνω όσα ανέφερα παραπάνω (εφημερίδες, βιβλία, ίντερνετ); Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι εάν δεν συζητήσω ή δεν εργαστώ πάνω σε κάτι που διάβασα, κάποιες φορές να θυμάμαι, αλλά αρκετές φορές τα ξεχνάω..


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2020)

want_to_learn_more said:


> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι εάν δεν συζητήσω ή δεν εργαστώ πάνω σε κάτι που διάβασα, κάποιες φορές να θυμάμαι, αλλά αρκετές φορές τα ξεχνάω..


Story of my life! Καλωσήρθες, WTLM. Θα τα πούμε αργότερα.


----------



## Earion (Dec 11, 2020)

Καλωσήρθες Υπερμαθησόφιλη!
Για την ερώτησή σου η απάντηση είναι όντως ότι αυτό θα γίνει με την πάροδο του χρόνου, όσο συνεχίσεις να κάνεις όσα ανέφερες παραπάνω (εφημερίδες, βιβλία, ίντερνετ), αλλά με άλλη σειρά: βιβλία, βιβλία, βιβλία, εφημερίδες (στήλες γνώμης), και στο τέλος (λίγο) ίντερνετ.


----------



## antongoun (Dec 11, 2020)

Καλώς ήρθες, Want to Learn More.
Σκέφτομαι ότι ένας τρόπος εμπλουτισμού του λεξιλογίου είναι και η παρακολούθηση ομιλιών πάνω σε θέματα που τον ενδιαφέρουν. Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει το Ίδρυμα Μποδοσάκη (δεν μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο τώρα, αλλά μια αναζήτηση στο google με κάποιο θέμα + τη λέξη "διαλέξεις", "ομιλίες" κτλ. θα δώσει αποτελέσματα) που διαθέτει πάρα πολλές ομιλίες, ταξινομημένες σε διάφορες θεματικές ενότητες. Και αν είναι καλός ο ομιλητής, μπορεί να σε εμπνεύσει να αναζητήσεις κάποιο βιβλίο, μια επόμενη ομιλία κ.ο.κ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2020)

Mπορείς να βρεις κάτι σαν τη "λέξη της ημέρας", αλλά οι λέξεις δεν μαθαίνονται έτσι, μαθαίνονται με τη χρήση. Επομένως με διάβασμα, αλλά να είναι λογικό διάβασμα και λογικές λέξεις, όχι σαν αυτές που έχουμε στη συζήτηση "Λέξεις για φιγούρα".


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2020)

Όσο για τις γενικές γνώσεις, αυτές παιρνουν χρόνια και χρειάζεται να διαβάζεις ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ. Αλλά να τα θυμάσαι κι όλας. Εγώ π.χ διάβαζα τα πάντα από την πρώτη δημοτικού. Από εφημερίδα, λογοτεχνία, τεχνικά εγχειρίδια. Χωρίς διάκριση. 
Από την άλλη, κάποια πράγματα τα θυμάμαι γιατί έγιναν όταν ήμουν σε ηλικία που θυμάται κανείς.


----------



## want_to_learn_more (Dec 15, 2020)

antongoun said:


> Καλώς ήρθες, Want to Learn More.
> Σκέφτομαι ότι ένας τρόπος εμπλουτισμού του λεξιλογίου είναι και η παρακολούθηση ομιλιών πάνω σε θέματα που τον ενδιαφέρουν. Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει το Ίδρυμα Μποδοσάκη (δεν μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο τώρα, αλλά μια αναζήτηση στο google με κάποιο θέμα + τη λέξη "διαλέξεις", "ομιλίες" κτλ. θα δώσει αποτελέσματα) που διαθέτει πάρα πολλές ομιλίες, ταξινομημένες σε διάφορες θεματικές ενότητες. Και αν είναι καλός ο ομιλητής, μπορεί να σε εμπνεύσει να αναζητήσεις κάποιο βιβλίο, μια επόμενη ομιλία κ.ο.κ.


 
Καλημέρα antogoun,

Σχετικά με αυτό το οποίο ανέφερες, παρακολουθώ διαλόγους στο snf dialogues και όντως βοηθάει πάρα πολύ. Θα ψάξω και όσα ανέφερες εσύ! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρότασή σου!


----------



## want_to_learn_more (Dec 15, 2020)

SBE said:


> Όσο για τις γενικές γνώσεις, αυτές παιρνουν χρόνια και χρειάζεται να διαβάζεις ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ. Αλλά να τα θυμάσαι κι όλας. Εγώ π.χ διάβαζα τα πάντα από την πρώτη δημοτικού. Από εφημερίδα, λογοτεχνία, τεχνικά εγχειρίδια. Χωρίς διάκριση.
> Από την άλλη, κάποια πράγματα τα θυμάμαι γιατί έγιναν όταν ήμουν σε ηλικία που θυμάται κανείς.



Συμφωνώ SBE! Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου!


----------



## want_to_learn_more (Dec 15, 2020)

Earion said:


> Καλωσήρθες Υπερμαθησόφιλη!
> Για την ερώτησή σου η απάντηση είναι όντως ότι αυτό θα γίνει με την πάροδο του χρόνου, όσο συνεχίσεις να κάνεις όσα ανέφερες παραπάνω (εφημερίδες, βιβλία, ίντερνετ), αλλά με άλλη σειρά: βιβλία, βιβλία, βιβλία, εφημερίδες (στήλες γνώμης), και στο τέλος (λίγο) ίντερνετ.



Earion, συμφωνώ με τη σειρά που ανέφερες. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σου!


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2020)

Θυμήθηκα τώρα μια φορά που παίζαμε ένα παιχνίδι γνώσεων με κάτι ανήψια και οι ερωτήσεις που μου έπεφταν ήταν όλο: πότε κυκλοφόρησε το Θρίλερ του Μάικλ Τζάκσον, ποιο τραγούδι-σουξέ συνόδευε το Τοπ Γκαν, ποιοι έπαιξαν στο Live Aid, ποιος ο σκηνοθέτης του Ανθρώπου από Μάρμαρο, σε ποιο σήριαλ ο πρωταγωνιστής μένει σε γιωτ και έχει κατοικίδιο κροκόδειλο (και φοράει σακάκια με γυρισμένα μανίκια, μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό), σε ποιο βουνό ζει η οικογένεια Γουόλτον, σε ποιο έτος δρα ο αστυνόμος Ντέκαρντ κλπ κλπ. Τα μικρά δεν μπορούσαν να πιστέψουν ότι τα ήξερα όλα, και με ρώταγαν αυτό πού το ξέρεις, το άλλο πού το ξέρεις και τους απαντούσα το είχα δει στην τηλεόραση. Στο τέλος μου είπαν οι γονείς να μην τους λέω τέτοια πράγματα γιατί δεν θα ξεκολλάνε από την τηλεόραση.

Όταν μεγαλώνεις γίνεσαι αξεπέραστος στο trivia.


----------



## Earion (Dec 15, 2020)

Μα, επιτέλους, σε *ΠΟΙΟ* βουνό ζούσε η οικογένεια Γουόλτον;


----------



## Themis (Dec 15, 2020)

Από όλα τα παραπάνω το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ο σκηνοθέτης του Ανθρώπου από Μάρμαρο. And I don't want to learn more.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 15, 2020)

Themis said:


> Από όλα τα παραπάνω το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ο σκηνοθέτης του Ανθρώπου από Μάρμαρο. And I don't want to learn more.


Ούτε ο αστυνόμος Ντέκαρντ δεν σου έκανε κλικ; Εστέτ παλαιάς κοπής


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2020)

Earion said:


> Μα, επιτέλους, σε *ΠΟΙΟ* βουνό ζούσε η οικογένεια Γουόλτον;


Walton's Mountain.
Το΄χανε χτίσει αυτό το μέρος, τί νόμιζες;
Καληνύχτα Τζονεάριον.


----------



## SBE (Dec 15, 2020)

Marinos said:


> Ούτε ο αστυνόμος Ντέκαρντ δεν σου έκανε κλικ; Εστέτ παλαιάς κοπής


Και μάλιστα δεν θυμάμαι τί βαθμό είχε στην αστυνομία. Αλλά όλους αστυνόμους τους λένε στα ελληνικά.
Αλλά βρε Θέμη! Ούτε το παστέλ κουστούμι με τα γυριστά μανίκια και το μακώ; Μη μου πεις ότι δεν ντύθηκες ποτέ κι εσύ έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2020)

Γεια σου, WTLM. Κάνω διάλειμμα για να πω κι εγώ δυο πράγματα (αλλά θα επανέλθω).

Πράγμα 1: Φρόντισε να έχεις κοντά σου ένα καλό λεξικό που να λιώσει στη χρήση. Προτείνω επένδυση στο Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας.

Πράγμα 2: Βρες έναν καλό λόγο γιατί μαθαίνεις αυτά που μαθαίνεις, έτσι, σαν κίνητρο. 

Πράγμα 3: (Μια και το θυμήθηκα) Κράτα ένα ημερολόγιο για τα βιβλία, τις ταινίες, τα θεατρικά που βλέπεις. Σημείωνε πράγματα που σου κάνουν εντύπωση, που πιστεύεις ότι θα ήθελες να θυμάσαι σε είκοσι χρόνια. Να επιστρέφεις κάθε τόσο και να αντλείς δύναμη και χαρά από τις σημειώσεις σου.

Γράφεις: «Όσο πιο πολύ διαβάζω καταλαβαίνω... ότι δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα!!» Ε, αυτό δεν τελειώνει ποτέ. Μάλλον χειροτερεύει.


----------



## want_to_learn_more (Dec 19, 2020)

nickel said:


> Πράγμα 1: Φρόντισε να έχεις κοντά σου ένα καλό λεξικό που να λιώσει στη χρήση. Προτείνω επένδυση στο Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας.





nickel said:


> Πράγμα 3: (Μια και το θυμήθηκα) Κράτα ένα ημερολόγιο για τα βιβλία, τις ταινίες, τα θεατρικά που βλέπεις. Σημείωνε πράγματα που σου κάνουν εντύπωση, που πιστεύεις ότι θα ήθελες να θυμάσαι σε είκοσι χρόνια. Να επιστρέφεις κάθε τόσο και να αντλείς δύναμη και χαρά από τις σημειώσεις σου.


Καλησπέρα Nickel,

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις προτάσεις σου! Ενημερώθηκα για το λεξικό και το έχω στο πρόγραμμα για να το αποκτήσω. 
Σχετικά με τις σημειώσεις.. ακριβώς αυτό σκεφτόμουν αυτές τις μέρες... πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου για πολλούς λόγους! Σήμερα ξεκίνησα με τις πρώτες σημειώσεις όσων έχω διαβάσει το τελευταίο διάστημα.

Άσχετο, αλλά σήμερα παρήγγειλα και 2 βιβλία και είπα να το αναφέρω: "Αιχμάλωτοι της γεωγραφίας" και "Μικρή ιστορία του κόσμου". Νομίζω θα έχουν ενδιαφέρον! Θα σας πω εντυπώσεις, αν δεν τα έχετε διαβάσει ήδη.


----------



## want_to_learn_more (Dec 19, 2020)

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι.. θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο να υπήρχε και μια συζήτηση στην οποία θα προτείναμε βιβλία.. Κάποιες φορές με μια περίληψη δεν καταλαβαίνεις όσα θα καταλάβεις από κάποιον που έχει ήδη διαβάσει το βιβλίο. Στον pepper 10-12 για παράδειχμα (τώρα που εργάζομαι από το σπίτι) ο κ. Μουχταρίδης προτείνει 1-2 βιβλία και κάποια έχουν ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2020)

Καλώς ήρθες κι από μένα!



want_to_learn_more said:


> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι.. θα ήταν πολύ ωραίο να υπήρχε και μια συζήτηση στην οποία θα προτείναμε βιβλία.



Ξεκίνα από εκεί:
Τι διαβάζετε αυτή την περίοδο;​


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2020)

want_to_learn_more said:


> Άσχετο, αλλά σήμερα παρήγγειλα και 2 βιβλία και είπα να το αναφέρω: "Αιχμάλωτοι της γεωγραφίας" και "Μικρή ιστορία του κόσμου". Νομίζω θα έχουν ενδιαφέρον! Θα σας πω εντυπώσεις, αν δεν τα έχετε διαβάσει ήδη.


Είναι και τα δύο σε μια δυσβάσταχτη λίστα αναμονής. Πολύ καλές επιλογές, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πω ακόμα με προσωπική γνώση. Έβαλα μπροστά τον τεράστιο πρώτο τόμο τού _Promised Land_ του Ομπάμα και έχω κλείσει για φέτος.


----------



## want_to_learn_more (Dec 19, 2020)

daeman said:


> Καλώς ήρθες κι από μένα!
> Ξεκίνα από εκεί:
> Τι διαβάζετε αυτή την περίοδο;​


 
Tέλεια!!! Thank u daeman!!


----------

